# Is there anything she will not eat??????



## fifi (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I do not know what to do. Does your maltese have almost "human" taste for food? Fifi pried open the fridge door with her nose while I was at work (so I assume it is with her nose...) , ate a heat of lettuce, a whole pound of sliced turkey (funny enough she did not touch the bologna...not expensive enough for Miss Snob I gather..) and polished the last piece of apple pie. Here goes another pound: and since we are seeing the vet next week about her weight and her diet, I am ready to pur her on slimfast!!! Does yours like to eat everything when you are not in sight?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG! This is just heartbreaking for me to read. All that food is just not at all good for her.









Perhaps the refrig did not shut all the way. I don't see how a dog could have enough strengh in its nose to open a fully closed refrigerator.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Geez...your fridge must have bad seals or something...LOL
Poor Fifi. That food's not good for her... Did she become sick? If she's able to get in the fridge, you may have to crate her when you leave, for her safety. 
My Irish Setter used to get into the fridge, but it was because I had a decorative towel buttoned on the handle. When I CAUGHT her pulling on it, I got rid of that thing ASAP!! 
Anyway, good luck with Fifi's appetite.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm sorry I know it's not funny but your post made me laugh especially when it came with her picture too. obviously she has a eating disorder. I think we all have problems with our malts not eating. I say make sure you put some ducktape (sp) on the frig door. She is a stronge woman







It is hard to not feed her especially looking at that face. She looks like she is ready to eat in that picture, she is saying what's for desert !!


----------



## fifi (Jan 26, 2006)

And that's the scary part: she was not ill whatsoever, and we think that she opened the door because my daughter did not close it properly. The kitchen is the room where she is confined during the day. You can be sure that now I make sure everything is closed before I am out the door. And I totally agree that this is not good for her: even though DH laughed so hard, because his "little princess" preferred the turkey!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Most dogs are that way. They will eat as long as there is something there. The ones that restrain themselve are the exception. I too had to laugh at your post.







My parents had a dachshund that was as fat as a piglet. He would go in the garden and dig out carrots to eat them. If he could get in the garbage can, he would eat potatoe peelings.


----------



## fifi (Jan 26, 2006)

Maltese jane...Was he sick afterward? Maybe if Fifi did get sick (not that I want her seriously ill, but just a little suffering lol...), she would learn a lesson! But not even a hiccup after all that food. Fine as a fiddle. And betcha she would have love a dinner a few hours after...There is no filling her up.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sure Fifi just can't get enough to eat since she came from a puppy mill, that she won't stop when she gets full like dogs who never had to worry about their next meal.

My Lady is also a rescue, not for a puppy mill, but from a neglect situation. I made the huge mistake of overfeeding her when I adopted her because she loved to eat _anything_ and was always looking for more. I thought I was doing her a great kindness, but instead she became diabetic just a year and a half after I adopted her. How I wish someone had warned me about overfeeding her before she stopped producing her own insulin.

Lady still thinks she's starved, but I carefully measure all her food so I know she's getting the right amount for her size. She eats lots of frozen green beans in her Busy Buddy Twist and Treat so she feels more full and has fun, too!

You really have to watch these dogs who have this type of eating disorder.


----------



## fifi (Jan 26, 2006)

You bet, Ladysmom! I watch her all the time now. There seems to be no end to her appetite, and I think it is just as serious as a Maltese who will not eat, as the health consequences can be so serious, as you yourself experienced with your dog. Our vet put her on a low cal can food, so she will not feel deprived, and once in a while I cook beef and rice or chicken and rice for her. And I got doggie oreos, made of caroub and soya beans: low cal, great fiber, and she is fooled as they look exactly the same...


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

One other thing I'd worry about is if the door closed and she got stuck in the fridge, she would suffocate









You really do have your hands full... I know my phoebe likes to eat and would eat anything put in front of her too, and she does! I just have to slowly lessen what she is eating.

I am glad fifi did ok through all of that and didnt get sick.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Maltese jane...Was he sick afterward? Maybe if Fifi did get sick (not that I want her seriously ill, but just a little suffering lol...), she would learn a lesson! But not even a hiccup after all that food. Fine as a fiddle. And betcha she would have love a dinner a few hours after...There is no filling her up.[/B]


No he was not sick. Not even saw a vet in his lifetime. Just incredibly overweight.



> I'm sure Fifi just can't get enough to eat since she came from a puppy mill, that she won't stop when she gets full like dogs who never had to worry about their next meal[/B]


.

That dachshund did not came from a puppy mill. He had enough to eat from the day he was born. Most dogs are guzzler. They eat until there is nothing left. It's the owner's responsability not to put more food out then needed. The small eater are the exception.


----------

